# Gun repair course



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

Can any reccommend a course to learn how to repair guns - including, pistols, rifles, etc


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I took this correspondence course in the mid 90's How to Be A Gunsmith | Top Gunsmithing Training Schools It was pretty good. I learned a lot but if you can go to a real school do that, you will learn much more and have real hands on experience.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Sonoran Desert Institute, Accredited Gunsmithing College

The Sonoran Desert Institute, School of Firearms Technology
SDI's Associate of Science in Firearms Technology degree and Gunsmithing Certificate

This is one of Hickok45's sponsors.


----------

